# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Новый модератор

## Aare

Плаксивая Тряпка высказал желание уйти с поста модератора. Форуму нужен человек, который его заменит.

В этой теме любой желающий может предложить свою кандидатуру и высказать свои предложения.

----------


## NEET

*June*, по-моему, более всех подходит.

----------


## Aare

Нит, ты тоже хорошо подходишь. Что думаешь?

----------


## Элен

Джуну предлагали, он не может, к сожалению

----------


## NEET

> Нит, ты тоже хорошо подходишь. Что думаешь?


 Сегодня я здесь, завтра меня тут уже может и не быть. С форумом меня ничего не связывает, кроме, разве что, нескольких небезразличных мне людей, проведать которых я сюда время от времени и захожу. В общем, не думаю, что это хорошая идея.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

А чего сама не идёшь?

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Мне вот лично оно не надо)) Если я буду модератором, у меня за неделю полфорума в бан сядет))

----------


## Traumerei

Мне кажется Nord подходит

----------


## Nord

> Мне кажется Nord подходит


 Мы сумрачные, а не форумные власти : )))

А кроме шуток - я не смогу уделять модераторству достаточно времени, так что я - не подходящая кандидатура уже поэтому.

Но - спасибо за доверие : )

----------


## EnergyCOREs

это вбуллет, назначьте несколько модераторов, в чем проблема? у всех есть работа, все не могут быть каждый день онлайн.

----------


## Nord

Ну и помимо того, что я весьма нерегулярно тут появляюсь, я не горю желанием заниматься модерированием. Я уже старенький, молодецкого задору нету, чтоб увлеченно носиться на белом коне с банхаммером : ) Война - дело молодых : )

----------


## Aare

Все нерегулярно появляются. Что мешает быть одним из двух-трёх модераторов? Работы-то - раз в месяц удалить спамера или матершинника. Чего все боятся?

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Ок. Если один из нескольких - то меня. Опыт модерирования в группах ~40 тыс человек. Захожу от несколько раз в день до раза в неделю.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Мы сумрачные, а не форумные власти : )))
> 
> А кроме шуток - я не смогу уделять модераторству достаточно времени, так что я - не подходящая кандидатура уже поэтому.
> 
> Но - спасибо за доверие : )


 Соглашайся. Ты здесь чаще меня бываешь.

----------


## Nord

> Соглашайся. Ты здесь чаще меня бываешь.


 *fuсka rolla*, вы меня прям уламываете и я себя неловко аж чувствовать начинаю. Немножко : ) но всё же - словно я девственница какая, перед которой надо походить кандибобером, чтоб она хотя бы благосклонно взглянула в вашу сторону, хотя сама только и думает - как бы не обошли её вниманием-то.

Но я давно уже не девственник, мне давно не охота не то что доказывать, что кто-то не прав, а и даже просто это заметить - какой из меня модератор? Я, например, вижу двух сцепившихся девчушек тут - и... и... и - ничего : ) Мне неохота лезть и разбираться. Нет, когда-то мне было дело до этого - я охотно пытался пообщаться со сторонами конфликта, и даже часто - небезрезультатно. Бывал я модератором, и далеко не самым плохим. Но это - нескончаемый процесс в жизни, а я охладел к такого рода общению, а такое желание -  нужная вещь для модератора, иначе от него толку не будет ни пользователям, ни форуму как площадке для общения в целом. Ведь по большому счету модератору надо не справедливость блюсти - эта штука как меч без рукояти, как ни возьми - всё равно порез будет... неееет. Модератор должен уметь привести к гармонии и только в крайнейшем случае гармонию можно наладить, если стукнуть кого-нито по башке банхаммером - чисто в терапевтических целях, не насмерть : ) И желание нужно - каждый раз, влезая в распри, себя самого отодвинуть в сторонку и подумать об этой самой гармонии. Общей.

...Такой вот полузавет от меня получился : ) А модератором - я не буду, уж извините. Лучше я вас своей трепотней время от времени поразвлекаю : ) ОК?

----------

